# SmokeStock Agenda



## Woodman1 (Mar 12, 2005)

OK Guys, time to get serious about SmokeStock. Greg and I met over lunch to discuss this last week and I am to come up with some sort of agenda. I believe that my team (Uncle Bubba, and Kloset BBQ'er) will be attending as well. Kloset BBQ'er and I will drag my mobile over to Greg's house on Friday afternoon sometime along with all our crap! Kloset has a big awning and I have an Easy-UP in case it rains (which is always a possibility in NE Ohio!) Bring lawn chairs and/or cots if you want to hang through the night. I will be staying there in a cot! Greg will supply the grill.
We will get the food and divy up the contributions later, but I would figure it won't get much above $50 , including beer! Feel free to bring anything you want to "showcase", be it booze ,beer, wine, or food.The pit will be stokin all day Saturday and there will be room to throw stuff in if you want! I'll have plenty of prep area if you want to cook something!

Here are appx agenda items:

Friday : 5-8 pm -arrival, introductions, drinking.

Friday : 8:00 pm Dinner:Wings, Rib Eyes, Fried Potatoes,Vegetables, misc other stuff.

Friday: 8:00 pm to 1-2 am-Drinking and Fellowship.

Saturday : 9:00 am- Breakfast. I'll cook it, but help will be appreciated!

Saturday: 9:00 am- - 2:00 pm We can hang, or, you guys from out of town can see the local sites! The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame is _really _
cool! Those of you who venture out can have lunch on your own.

Saturday : 1:00-3:00 "Lunch"This will be a loosely organized "freeform" experience!!Sausages, burgers, fried bologna , and the likes.

Saturday :8:00pm-1:00 am - Dinner-Brisket-Ribs-Chicken-Butts, Slaw, Taters, and anything else we cook.This will , most likely , go on for many hours as we will be "grazing" on tons of food. This will be the "Total BBQ Experience"

Sunday : 8:00 am-Breakfast and Goodbyes. Then, we all go home!! 

It should be a blast. We will all want to observe the following rules:
1) Act like you were in your own backyard. We don't want to get Greg arrested.

2) No illegal activity on Greg's property. There's plenty of other property in NE Ohio!  

Again, you can book a room at the local Hampton Inn in Wickliffe, Oh. Or, any other local hotel. More Particulars to follow, but it'd be good to get another official "head count" This could be the first of many such events, or, we'll all get arrested, or kill each other! At any rate , it should be great fun. It will be very loosely organized and I don't want to hear any whining or complaining from you idiots!  Thanks Woodorganizer


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 12, 2005)

Sounds like a fair agenda...of course no one is held to these times...if you care to duck out earlier that's no problem either.

I am going to approach some of the local butchers in the area and also Walmart and a few other retailers to see if they would be interested in sponsoring (food or $$) SmokeStock 2005 to some degree.  Worth a try..I'm in sales so I get told _*NO *_all the time...no big deal for me.  

The cost per peron will fluctuate a bit depending on how many people will actually come.  Also, I will get in contact with some local hotels to see if I can arrange a block rate for rooms.  I think the Clarion in Wickliffe is the BEST location becuase it is the closest to my house (4 minuets on a really bad day).

I will be posting another "OFFICIAL HEADCOUNT" thread in a month or so...then firm arrangements can be made!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 12, 2005)

SS2005 will be June 4th...arriving if you wish on the 3rd (Friday) and departing the 5th (Sunday)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 12, 2005)

Would ya'll have a problem moving that to my place?


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 12, 2005)

Next year if you wish, I'd do it in a heartbeat in April! Woody


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 12, 2005)

Well I guess I'm gonna skip Smokestock so I can attend end of the year Awards Banquet...I'm up for several Smokies, including Best Poster.


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm getting "Biggest Post!!"


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 12, 2005)

:smt009  :smt010  :smt088


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

I wish you guys luck on building the SmokeStock tradition.. Others are following  8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 26, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> I wish you guys luck on building the SmokeStock tradition.. Others are following  8)



Bill,
     I don't want to read into anything, but from the tone of your post it sounds like you are not planning on attending SS 2005????  Please say it isn't so???????   I was really looking forward to us finally meeting one another!  If my theory is correct please reconsider coming.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

So Greg!  I guess that makes you 2 for 2 !!!  #-o  :antismile:


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 4, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> So Greg!  I guess that makes you 2 for 2 !!!  #-o  :antismile:



Well...not surprised I was dealt that comment...thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

Well, come on!  Shawn said he was coming and Larry has said all along he'd be there. Geez!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 4, 2005)

We can do it at my house!  I'll need at least 6 guys to set up the tent!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 4, 2005)

Where do we stand on this?  Greg, you owe me a "blue" email.  I'm off on the 4th for this so let's do something somewhere.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 4, 2005)

We'll come up with something between you me Wood and Kloset...hell, we can still do it at my house if Wood can trailer it over...just for the day...or wherever...We should delibertae between us 4 and come up with something! :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> We'll come up with something between you me Wood and Kloset...hell, we can still do it at my house if Wood can trailer it over...just for the day...or wherever...We should delibertae between us 4 and come up with something! :!:



That really makes me feel left out!  "Us 4"!  Now I see where the title "BBQ-4-U" came from!  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 4, 2005)

Larry,

I don't think Greg meant to leave you out.  I think he had you down for the advance party detachment coming in on June 1st.  He's got you down for those 24 hour ribs and the 3 day brisket!


----------



## Shawn White (May 24, 2005)

Folks, I said I would be there at Smokestock .... but I can't continue to commit at this point. June 2 is the roll out date for our software application and there is a very good chance I will be working that weekend.

If I can come though and the flight cost at that point isn't too much I'll be there.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 25, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> Folks, I said I would be there at Smokestock .... but I can't continue to commit at this point. June 2 is the roll out date for our software application and there is a very good chance I will be working that weekend.
> 
> If I can come though and the flight cost at that point isn't too much I'll be there.



Shawn, I am assuming you didn't see Gregs post where he cancelled SS 2005.  He only likes people from Ohio!


----------



## Shawn White (May 25, 2005)

:rds: 

yeah I did miss that post

good thing I didn't book a flight  :grin: 


too bad, maybe some other time then


thanks Larry


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 25, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> :rds:
> 
> yeah I did miss that post
> 
> ...



I was looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

Not happenin' eh?  :-(


----------

